# Nanu? Meine Bestellung ist noch nicht verschickt worden?



## xeno75 (2. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich habe am Freitag Morgen ein paar Noiseblocker bei euch bestellt und leider steht da immer noch "in Bearbeitung" obwohl die Lüfter doch auf Lager waren/sind und ich per Paypal bezahlt habe. Wo liegt denn das Problem?
(Bestellung Nr. 557419)


----------



## Caseking-Nils (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo xeno75*,

es scheint bei der PayPal Zahlung zu einem Problem gekommen zu sein.

**Schau bitte im Zahlungsverkehr nach, ob die Zahlung wirklich ausgeführt wurde. Falls ja, melde ich bei uns im Service *(0)30 5268473-00 oder info@caseking.de​
Wenn die Zahlung nicht ausgeführt wurde, führe die Zahlung manuell an info@caseking.de durch.

Gruß
Nils

P.S. Irgendetwas klappt mit der Formatierung gerade nicht, die Fettschrift ist nicht gewollt gewesen.
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/60663-xeno75.html*


----------



## xeno75 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Nils,

Habe es eben noch mal versucht und eine Zahlungsmeldung mit Status "abgelehnt" bekommen  
Jetzt habe ich einen dritten Versuch mit Zahlung vom Girokonto gemacht. Die Kreditkarte scheint zu spinnen seit ich eine neue bekommen habe  Ich hoffe jetzt bekommt ihr das Geld nur einmal(!) und ihr könnt das Paket auf die Reise schicken. Danke!


----------



## Caseking-Nils (2. Mai 2011)

Hat alles geklappt. Die Bestellung wird noch heute verschickt.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## L.Cas (19. August 2012)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich noch an diesen Tread anhängen kann aber ich habe genau dasselbe Problem, bloss das die Paypal Zahlung "erfolgreich" abgeschlossen wurde.
Jedenfalls auf meinen Paypal Acount.   

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das jetzt wieder so eine dumme Masche von Paypal ist, wo sie das Geld ABSICHTLICH länger anhalten um es arbeiten zu lassen, aber das ist eiggentlich nicht so möglich.
Oder das jetzt einfach Caseking etwas länger braucht da ich diese Transaktion am Wochendende getätigt habe, aber das kann eiggentlich auch nicht sein denn heutzutage läuft das doch alles über automatische Software.
Caseking habe ich schon geschrieben aber erst vor 5 stunden. Hoffe das sie schnell antworte, das ich dann wenigsten ansatzweise weiß was hier schief läuft.

Paypal. Schnell, Einfach und Sicher!  NO WAY


----------



## Caseking-Nils (22. August 2012)

Ich hoffe du hast dich bereits mit unserem Service kurz geschlossen? Oder ist das Thema immernoch aktuell? (Bin erst seid heute wieder im Büro)


----------



## Jenny18bgh (11. September 2012)

L.Cas schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich noch an diesen Tread anhängen kann aber ich habe genau dasselbe Problem, bloss das die Paypal Zahlung "erfolgreich" abgeschlossen wurde.
> Jedenfalls auf meinen Paypal Acount.
> 
> Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das jetzt wieder so eine dumme Masche von Paypal ist, wo sie das Geld ABSICHTLICH länger anhalten um es arbeiten zu lassen, aber das ist eiggentlich nicht so möglich.
> ...



Gleiches Problem hatte Ich auch nur leider hat Paypal Mir für 180 Tage dass Geld gesperrt


----------

